# Sestos and SSRs



## KevinR (23/8/14)

Hi
Have I purchased the wrong Sestos? The one I have is the D1S-2R-220. 
Question is -Will it work with a SSR .or do I need the VR?
-Are the the output terminals for the SSR and alarm live or just contacts like the Stc 1000?
Also can some one direct me to some info on setting it up

Kev


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/8/14)

They are relay contacts. You will need a power supply to trigger the SSR


----------



## mofox1 (23/8/14)

KevinR said:


> Hi
> Have I purchased the wrong Sestos? The one I have is the D1S-2R-220.
> Question is -Will it work with a SSR .or do I need the VR?
> -Are the the output terminals for the SSR and alarm live or just contacts like the Stc 1000?
> ...


It is the wrong one, but I remember reading up a Electric Brewery clone somewhere (indestrucables?) that showed how to convert the relay to SSR... basically you need to open up the device and take out the relay output component and just use the direct control lines that were the input the the component. Unfortunately, I neither know how to do it, or really cared what he was doing - I figured I'd just buy the SSR version.

Ha - found it: http://www.instructables.com/id/Electric-Brewery-Control-Panel-on-the-Cheap/

It doesn't look like the guy is using sestos pids, so the process might not be the same (but probably is). Read up if you can be bothered picking them apart - otherwise sell them and get new ones.


----------



## KevinR (24/8/14)

Thanks, looks like new ones


----------



## TheWiggman (24/8/14)

If you have an old phone charger around (the lightweight kind) you can pull the guts out of this and use it as a power source. Run it in series with the relay and you're done.


----------



## QldKev (24/8/14)

The 2R has contacts just like a stc1000.

You could use it, but because you switch via a manual relay circuit you end up loosing the faster switching speeds that a pid can perform.

Your electrician can hook it up like this






If you are going a 3V I would keep the 2R for the HLT, and get the VR for the HX. If not, it could be good for a fermenting fridge, there is a setting to make it an on/off controller. But remember the Sestos 2R relay is only rated to 3 amps, so you may need an external manual relay for it.


----------

